# Old Bike Haul, Looking for some Information



## joleothetall (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello all! This is my first post, though this is not my first go round with vintage bikes. I went to visit my late grandpa’s old farm yesterday and came back with four old bicycles, a 26” Cleveland Welding Co. Roadmaster, a 26” J.C. Higgins, a 24” Western Flyer, and a 20” that I can’t find a brand on. I’m hoping to get some information on them from anybody who can help. I have serial numbers for the first three but I couldn’t find one on the 20”. I’ll list them and some pictures below. I’m hoping to figure out years of manufacture, model names, etc. Thanks in advance!

Roadmaster: serial# G04598 CW (dated to 1948 from what I could find)

J.C. Higgins: serial# 502 45161 336156 (I think)

Western Flyer: serial# H18630


----------



## B607 (Nov 22, 2021)

Nice haul!  All boys bikes.  You did good.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 22, 2021)

the one with the Western Flyer badge sure looks like a 24" Schwinn DX to me


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 22, 2021)

I find it odd that 2 of the bikes have the rear wheel removed but the brake arm is still attached to the frame.

nice haul!


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 22, 2021)

B607 said:


> Nice haul!  All boys bikes.  You did good.



Thanks! Im pretty excited. I’m looking forward to doing some work on them. Get them back to their former glory a bit.


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 22, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> the one with the Western Flyer badge sure looks like a 24" Schwinn DX to me



That’s what somebody over on rat rod bikes said too. I ran the serial number and it says it I s a Schwinn and was built in 1953. The only bike that it looks like in the catalog from that year is the Spitfire. This may be a stupid question, but I don’t suppose that Schwinn ever produced bikes for Western Flyer did they?


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 22, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I find it odd that 2 of the bikes have the rear wheel removed but the brake arm is still attached to the frame.
> 
> nice haul!



Yeah that was me… Between nuts and bolts being rusted together and dwindling daylight I just undid the brake arms on a couple of them to get the back wheels off so they would all fit in my car


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 22, 2021)

That Schwinn looks like a 1945-46 to me and with an H + 5 number serial. It's definitely not a 1953 or 1951 and the kickstand tube angle appears to be that of the real early post war production. That badge was slapped on by one of the owners. I'm betting the Electro-forging of the chain stays to the BB shell also look like the early post war production.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 22, 2021)

The 502 is Murray of Ohio’s numbering code for bikes they built for Sears. Chances are that Sears marketed the bike as a JC Higgins.  The 46xxx number is the model number. That number will also tell ou the year that the bike was sold as. Like new cars, late month bikes would be sold as the next years models.  A kid wouldn’t want to receive a new bike for Christmas in 1957 and have it be last year’s model a week later In January of 1958. Bikes had to be in stores early enough for Christmas sales but be next the years model.


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 23, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That Schwinn looks like a 1945-46 to me and with an H + 5 number serial. It's definitely not a 1953 or 1951 and the kickstand tube angle appears to be that of the real early post war production. That badge was slapped on by one of the owners. I'm betting the Electro-forging of the chain stays to the BB shell also look like the early post war production.



Interesting, help me out here then. When I use the Schwinn serial number tool it comes back as a 1953. I also looked up a Schwinn numbers list and it seems like it would fit that year. What makes you think it’s earlier?


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 23, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> The 502 is Murray of Ohio’s numbering code for bikes they built for Sears. Chances are that Sears marketed the bike as a JC Higgins.  The 46xxx number is the model number. That number will also tell ou the year that the bike was sold as. Like new cars, late month bikes would be sold as the next years models.  A kid wouldn’t want to receive a new bike for Christmas in 1957 and have it be last year’s model a week later In January of 1958. Bikes had to be in stores early enough for Christmas sales but be next the years model.



Cool! Is there a link to somewhere that describes how those number codes work? I’ve looked around but I can’t seem to make any sense of it. I saw somewhere that the 502 is a Murray built Sears bike but I couldn’t make heads or tails out of the rest of the number.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 23, 2021)

For the Schwinn, use the tool in the pinned threads in the Schwinn forum. It will,rake some work on your part but it’s much better than the online tool.  The only way I know of to find the Sears bikes made by Murray is to look through the book “Collectable Elgin, JC Higgins, and Sears……..” it’s a compilation of catalog pages.  Be aware, the numbers are not in any kind of order.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2021)

joleothetall said:


> Interesting, help me out here then. When I use the Schwinn serial number tool it comes back as a 1953. I also looked up a Schwinn numbers list and it seems like it would fit that year. What makes you think it’s earlier?




First I have to say that the serial look up on Bicycle Org is flawed. Your serial number is under the crank, 1953 numbers were on the left rear drop out. 1951 and early bikes had the serial numbers under the crank. The number H18630 has five digits after the H. The H serial numbers for 1951 have six digits after the H.


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 23, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> For the Schwinn, use the tool in the pinned threads in the Schwinn forum. It will,rake some work on your part but it’s much better than the online tool.  The only way I know of to find the Sears bikes made by Murray is to look through the book “Collectable Elgin, JC Higgins, and Sears……..” it’s a compilation of catalog pages.  Be aware, the numbers are not in any kind of order.



Nice, I’ll give both of those a look


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 23, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> First I have to say that the serial look up on Bicycle Org is flawed. Your serial number is under the crank, 1953 numbers were on the left rear drop out. 1951 and early bikes had the serial numbers under the crank. The number H18630 has five digits after the H. The H serial numbers for 1951 have six digits after the H.



That’s all good info to know. Somebody over on rat rod bikes said they think it’s maybe a 1953 that got stamped on the bottom bracket with a five digit number just before they switched to stamping the rear drop out but I really don’t know. That one’s a mystery to me.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 23, 2021)

those bikes might clean up pretty good with just a bath


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 23, 2021)

nick tures said:


> those bikes might clean up pretty good with just a bath



We hope so anyway!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2021)

joleothetall said:


> That’s all good info to know. Somebody over on rat rod bikes said they think it’s maybe a 1953 that got stamped on the bottom bracket with a five digit number just before they switched to stamping the rear drop out but I really don’t know. That one’s a mystery to me.




The serial numbers were stamped on the drop out in the beginning of 1952 so that being a 53 stamping on the BB sounds far fetched. I still think that's an early post war piece. Some pics of the BB area would be nice after it's cleaned up a little.  😉


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 23, 2021)

joleothetall said:


> Interesting, help me out here then. When I use the Schwinn serial number tool it comes back as a 1953. I also looked up a Schwinn numbers list and it seems like it would fit that year. What makes you think it’s earlier?



There is no rear dropout, the bike has prewar rear facing forks. 1951 was the last year for numbers on the bottom of the crank bracket, if I'm assuming correctly and that's where you found the numbers.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> There is no rear dropout, the bike has prewar rear facing forks. 1951 was the last year for numbers on the bottom of the crank bracket, if I'm assuming correctly and that's where you found the numbers.



Are you talking about a different frame? The Schwinn is post war with drop outs.


----------



## bloo (Nov 23, 2021)

joleothetall said:


> When I use the Schwinn serial number tool it comes back as a 1953.




Never use that. It is wrong more than it is right. There is a Schwinn serial number thread here on the CABE with much better information. That said, if it is very early postwar as noted, there is some ambiguity. Listen to the guys in this thread. They know a lot more than that silly tool.


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 24, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> The serial numbers were stamped on the drop out in the beginning of 1952 so that being a 53 stamping on the BB sounds far fetched. I still think that's an early post war piece. Some pics of the BB area would be nice after it's cleaned up a little.  😉



You’re probably right lol. I’m just passing opinions back and forth between the two forums. Nobody seems to know for sure what the deal is with that one. I’ll see if I can get the bottom bracket cleaned up a bit today and get some better pictures. Anything for you 😁


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 24, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> There is no rear dropout, the bike has prewar rear facing forks. 1951 was the last year for numbers on the bottom of the crank bracket, if I'm assuming correctly and that's where you found the numbers.



There’s no dropout? I thought it had them. The location of the serial number clue makes sense. I found it on the bottom bracket which, if I’m understanding correctly, isn’t where it should be if it’s later than 1952.


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 24, 2021)

bloo said:


> Never use that. It is wrong more than it is right. There is a Schwinn serial number thread here on the CABE with much better information. That said, if it is very early postwar as noted, there is some ambiguity. Listen to the guys in this thread. They know a lot more than that silly tool.



Ha! That’s fair. It’s just where the search started so that’s all the info I had originally. I haven’t had a chance to dig much into that serial number thread but I’ll definitely give it a look. This one seems to be an oddball though whatever the case.


----------



## vincev (Nov 24, 2021)

Looks like you have a few winter projects !


----------



## ADKBIKES (Nov 24, 2021)

joleothetall said:


> That’s what somebody over on rat rod bikes said too. I ran the serial number and it says it I s a Schwinn and was built in 1953. The only bike that it looks like in the catalog from that year is the Spitfire. This may be a stupid question, but I don’t suppose that Schwinn ever produced bikes for Western Flyer did they?



if you notice the headbadge screws  there is 2 different screws , its been added


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 24, 2021)

Alright y’all, here are some post-initial-scrub glamor shots for you. Not a whole lot of new revelations but they sure are a lot prettier. It looks like the CWC was repainted at some point which tracks with what my aunt told me (she said grandpa redid one of them for her a long time ago and painted it blue but she couldn’t remember which one). There’s some maroon and gray paint peeking out from under the blue and white.

I still can’t find a serial number on the little fella but I got a better picture of the crank. There’s also a brassy color peeking out from under the paint where the frame welds into the bottom bracket for what it’s worth

The Schwinn Flyer has Western Flyer grips and the seat seems to match them. The springs on the seat are also painted the same blue as the frame so whatever the case, it’s been set up like this for a long time.

All in all they’re not looking too bad for having sat under animal poop for the last few decades.


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 24, 2021)

ADKBIKES said:


> if you notice the headbadge screws  there is 2 different screws , its been added



Oh yeah you’re right! That’s a good catch. I didn’t even notice.


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 24, 2021)

vincev said:


> Looks like you have a few winter projects !



You know it!


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 24, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> The serial numbers were stamped on the drop out in the beginning of 1952 so that being a 53 stamping on the BB sounds far fetched. I still think that's an early post war piece. Some pics of the BB area would be nice after it's cleaned up a little.  😉



Here are a few more pictures of the bottom bracket


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 24, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Are you talking about a different frame? The Schwinn is post war with drop outs.
> 
> View attachment 1516907



Yep, I looked at the wrong picture; my bad.   The H18630 comes up with this date on the Schwinn Serial Number Reference thread that's pinned on the Schwinn forum.  From the list from 1951 - 04/18 ------------------ H185588 --------------- H187965  

In my "colletcables..." book, I find the number 4516 on the 1951 and 1953 pages.  If my book is correct, you're missing a tank and a rear rack as well as the springer for the front fork.  There's a Murray Serial Number project here on the CABE.  Google it and you'll find the link.  Post your JC HIggins bike pictures and questions there and see what the real experts have to say.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 24, 2021)

Here's what I found. But the drop outs in the illustration do not look like those on the bike that you pictured.  ????????


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 24, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Yep, I looked at the wrong picture; my bad.   The H18630 comes up with this date on the Schwinn Serial Number Reference thread that's pinned on the Schwinn forum.  From the list from 1951 - 04/18 ------------------ H185588 --------------- H187965
> 
> In my "colletcables..." book, I find the number 4516 on the 1951 and 1953 pages.  If my book is correct, you're missing a tank and a rear rack as well as the springer for the front fork.  There's a Murray Serial Number project here on the CABE.  Google it and you'll find the link.  Post your JC HIggins bike pictures and questions there and see what the real experts have to say.



Ah makes sense. So old blue is looking like a 1951 Schwinn with some Western Flyer accessories then.

Thanks for the picture! You’re right, that dropout is definitely different, but the number matches up and the rest of it does look really similar minus the tank, rack, and springers. I’ll post it onto that Murray thread and see what comes back.


----------



## rustyjones (Nov 24, 2021)

The 20" looks possibly Huffman


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 24, 2021)

rustyjones said:


> The 20" looks possibly Huffman



That seems to be the general consensus. I just can’t find a serial number to confirm it


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 24, 2021)

rustyjones said:


> The 20" looks possibly Huffman



Added confirmation would be stamp on middle part crank arm inside the BB like "HM Co"


----------



## rustyjones (Nov 24, 2021)

joleothetall said:


> That seems to be the general consensus. I just can’t find a serial number to confirm it



What is the badge hole spacing measurement?


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 24, 2021)

J-wagon said:


> Added confirmation would be stamp on middle part crank arm inside the BB like "HM Co"



Ooh good call. I’ll keep an eye out when I take it all apart


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 24, 2021)

rustyjones said:


> What is the badge hole spacing measurement?



It’s 3 1/2” vertically


----------



## rustyjones (Nov 24, 2021)

Hmm.. All my Huffman badges measure about 2 1/4". The closest measurement I have in the Huffman family is a Huffy badge that measures 3 1/4".


----------



## skiptooth (Nov 24, 2021)

Welcome.. The light blue Roadmaster is probably around 46 or 47 nice collection 😎


----------



## skiptooth (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes, Its a 1947 for shure....We call this model 3 gill slim tank .Hope this helps Richard....


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2021)

joleothetall said:


> Ah makes sense. So old blue is looking like a 1951 Schwinn with some Western Flyer accessories then.
> 
> Thanks for the picture! You’re right, that dropout is definitely different, but the number matches up and the rest of it does look really similar minus the tank, rack, and springers. I’ll post it onto that Murray thread and see what comes back.




Notice the number of digits on your bike and the number on the info Rivnut posted. You're missing a digit, so the umpire called a foul in left field.  😜


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 24, 2021)

rustyjones said:


> Hmm.. All my Huffman badges measure about 2 1/4". The closest measurement I have in the Huffman family is a Huffy badge that measures 3 1/4".



Huh… that’s weird. Another mystery I guess. I’m hoping something will pop out when I start in on it, but nothing yet


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 24, 2021)

skiptooth said:


> Yes, Its a 1947 for shure....We call this model 3 gill slim tank .Hope this helps Richard....



Nice! Thanks! I love that one. They’re all cool but I just love it’s shape


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 24, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Notice the number of digits on your bike and the number on the info Rivnut posted. You're missing a digit, so the umpire called a foul in left field.  😜



Man… I had it all nice and figured out in my head and you threw a wrench in it 😂


----------



## bloo (Nov 24, 2021)

On the little Huffman, look near the rear axle for the serial number, and also around or on the seatpost clamp. There was one year when Huffman put it up there.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2021)

joleothetall said:


> Man… I had it all nice and figured out in my head and you threw a wrench in it 😂




I'm still thinking that Schwinn is an early post war piece. I've been researching the evolution of Schwinn's electro-forging of their frames and that brings me out of the war time pieces and into the period when Schwinn started building retail balloon frames during 1945. Your serial number series H12345 was used in 1941. It's said and is fact that the prewar numbers were also used in 1946 along with the A and B series. The fact that nobody has seemed to take into account is that Schwinn was producing bikes for retail sales in 1945. These first post war models built in 1945 and some even say 44, were the first to have the chain stays EF'd to the BB shell and that process was a learning period for Schwinn. I've also noted there are two kickstand tube angles on these early post war pieces. Yours has the earliest version, but since that is a 24" frame that may be irrelevant. I doubt the crank has a casting date on it, but it's worth a shot taking a look and see if there is.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2021)

Check out this thread. 









						Schwinn Find What Year And Model | All Things Schwinn
					

This was todays find. What year would this be. The wheels on it are not correct. The guy I bought it from may have them in his grandfathers barn. I would guess balloon wheels before midleweight. It had a headlight on fender. Bars are not correct too. I have balloon wheels that would work but...




					thecabe.com


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 25, 2021)

bloo said:


> On the little Huffman, look near the rear axle for the serial number, and also around or on the seatpost clamp. There was one year when Huffman put it up there.



Just tried that out this morning but still no luck. That one’s being stubborn


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 25, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I'm still thinking that Schwinn is an early post war piece. I've been researching the evolution of Schwinn's electro-forging of their frames and that brings me out of the war time pieces and into the period when Schwinn started building retail balloon frames during 1945. Your serial number series H12345 was used in 1941. It's said and is fact that the prewar numbers were also used in 1946 along with the A and B series. The fact that nobody has seemed to take into account is that Schwinn was producing bikes for retail sales in 1945. These first post war models built in 1945 and some even say 44, were the first to have the chain stays EF'd to the BB shell and that process was a learning period for Schwinn. I've also noted there are two kickstand tube angles on these early post war pieces. Yours has the earliest version, but since that is a 24" frame that may be irrelevant. I doubt the crank has a casting date on it, but it's worth a shot taking a look and see if there is.



You make a compelling case 😂 To my eyes, the serial number on the bottom of the Schwinn Flyer looks similar to the one in the thread you posted. I got some pictures of the crank but didn’t see anything obvious. Hopefully somebody else will. The inside of the BB is red for what it’s worth so it looks like the frame was definitely repainted at some point.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 25, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Notice the number of digits on your bike and the number on the info Rivnut posted. You're missing a digit, so the umpire called a foul in left field.  😜



I'm betting there are a whole bunch of parents out there who are really glad that I'm not teaching math any longer. JEEZE LOUISE.


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 25, 2021)

I just realized I didn’t add the pictures of the crank. Here they are


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 27, 2021)

The style of that 20" Huffy frame makes me think Convertible model(I know the top bar doesn't remove, but that's what Huffy called their juvenile bikes). I think the ones I've had on my stand were 49 and later with that sprocket. These also had quill(think stem bolt) seat posts, where yours has a clamp. Yours may be early enough to still have year/month stamps on the back of the fork. I'd check there. Meanwhile I'll see what I can dig up.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 27, 2021)

joleothetall said:


> Alright y’all, here are some post-initial-scrub glamor shots for you. Not a whole lot of new revelations but they sure are a lot prettier. It looks like the CWC was repainted at some point which tracks with what my aunt told me (she said grandpa redid one of them for her a long time ago and painted it blue but she couldn’t remember which one). There’s some maroon and gray paint peeking out from under the blue and white.
> 
> I still can’t find a serial number on the little fella but I got a better picture of the crank. There’s also a brassy color peeking out from under the paint where the frame welds into the bottom bracket for what it’s worth
> 
> ...



I would say the way the bars and stem turned around backwards is different. Something like this was considered KUSTOM back in the day.. Looks pretty COOOL to me.. Thanks for sharing.. RideOn.. Razin...


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 27, 2021)

WillWork4Parts said:


> The style of that 20" Huffy frame makes me think Convertible model(I know the top bar doesn't remove, but that's what Huffy called their juvenile bikes). I think the ones I've had on my stand were 49 and later with that sprocket. These also had quill(think stem bolt) seat posts, where yours has a clamp. Yours may be early enough to still have year/month stamps on the back of the fork. I'd check there. Meanwhile I'll see what I can dig up.



The first image is from a 48 catalog, model 61 is what I can best spot in the Huffman catalogs and I believe it's what your bike is. This is the earliest I spot that 1/2" pitch sprocket and seatpost clamp. Unfortunately there are missing years in the catalogs...47 being one of those and anything during the war for that matter...
The next catalog pics are of the Convertibles I was talking about. The Quill seatpost doesn't seem to pop up until 51 here. So I'd for sure say yours is prior to 51...
Check under the crank again, last 2 images are examples from my 45.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 27, 2021)

joleothetall said:


> Alright y’all, here are some post-initial-scrub glamor shots for you. Not a whole lot of new revelations but they sure are a lot prettier. It looks like the CWC was repainted at some point which tracks with what my aunt told me (she said grandpa redid one of them for her a long time ago and painted it blue but she couldn’t remember which one). There’s some maroon and gray paint peeking out from under the blue and white.
> 
> I still can’t find a serial number on the little fella but I got a better picture of the crank. There’s also a brassy color peeking out from under the paint where the frame welds into the bottom bracket for what it’s worth
> 
> ...



I never condone taking a wire brush to remove paint if it's original, but maybe a toothbrush, WD40, and some better lighting/angles? I know I'm reaching with the guesses here, but I think I see some hints of numbers.


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 27, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I would say the way the bars and stem turned around backwards is different. Something like this was considered KUSTOM back in the day.. Looks pretty COOOL to me.. Thanks for sharing.. RideOn.. Razin...



Thanks! I’m excited about them


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 27, 2021)

WillWork4Parts said:


> The first image is from a 48 catalog, model 61 is what I can best spot in the Huffman catalogs and I believe it's what your bike is. This is the earliest I spot that 1/2" pitch sprocket and seatpost clamp. Unfortunately there are missing years in the catalogs...47 being one of those and anything during the war for that matter...
> The next catalog pics are of the Convertibles I was talking about. The Quill seatpost doesn't seem to pop up until 51 here. So I'd for sure say yours is prior to 51...
> Check under the crank again, last 2 images are examples from my 45. View attachment 1518522
> View attachment 1518523
> ...



Ok cool! Thanks for the info. I’ll give it another look tomorrow and see what I can see. I kind of shudder to take a wire brush to it too, but I think it might have been repainted at some point anyway though so we’ll see. Either way, we’ll give it a look


----------



## Drosentreter (Dec 2, 2021)

joleothetall said:


> Hello all! This is my first post, though this is not my first go round with vintage bikes. I went to visit my late grandpa’s old farm yesterday and came back with four old bicycles, a 26” Cleveland Welding Co. Roadmaster, a 26” J.C. Higgins, a 24” Western Flyer, and a 20” that I can’t find a brand on. I’m hoping to get some information on them from anybody who can help. I have serial numbers for the first three but I couldn’t find one on the 20”. I’ll list them and some pictures below. I’m hoping to figure out years of manufacture, model names, etc. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Roadmaster: serial# G04598 CW (dated to 1948 from what I could find)
> 
> ...



That JC Higgins should be about a 54. I have a twin to it in a girls bike with the same chain guard and sprocket.


----------



## joleothetall (Dec 4, 2021)

Drosentreter said:


> That JC Higgins should be about a 54. I have a twin to it in a girls bike with the same chain guard and sprocket.



Nice! Thanks. Somebody said he thinks it’s a 62 or 63 over on the Murray serial number thread but that’s the only response I’ve gotten over there. It’s looking like mid-fifties to early sixties sometime though


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 4, 2021)

Drosentreter said:


> That JC Higgins should be about a *54*. I have a twin to it in a girls bike with the same chain guard and sprocket.





joleothetall said:


> Somebody said he thinks it’s a 62 or 63 over on the Murray serial number thread but that’s the only response I’ve gotten over there. It’s looking like *mid*-fifties to early sixties sometime though



The Murray-built Sears JC Higgins looks like a middleweight bicycle and of that era; the Murray design may date back to 1958, but not earlier(?).


joleothetall said:


> Thanks for the picture! You’re right, that is _*definitely*_ *different*, but the number matches up and the rest of it does look really similar minus the….



The 4516 catalog reprint does not match.








						Murray serial number project. | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.   I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year...




					thecabe.com
				



Many bikes in one thread is *so* *confusing*.


----------

